# Lightroom 4.1 will not accept RAW form 5D Mk#



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 22, 2012)

I have lightroom 4.1, all updated, and still cannot import RAW from my 5D Mk3. Help.


----------



## dturano (Apr 22, 2012)

When was the update? LR4 does not support RAW from 5dmk3. LR4RC1 beta does though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 22, 2012)

The Lightroom 4.1 Release Candidate 1 works fine with 5D MK III. 

Are you sure you have 4.1? Its not released yet except in release candidate form.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the input. I did download the 4.1 Beta; this is the frustration. I get an error message that the program does not recognize the camera.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 22, 2012)

Bingo. I went into the download that I had on 4.1RC and reextracted the files. The computer rebooted the program and I am now happily downloading the three shoots. Thank you for stimulating me to reassess what I had done. The reason that it ocurred originally and was corrected by reextracting is beyond me. As an older photographer with 50 years experience, these computers are sometimes unnerving. I started computers in the 1960's with the fortran program and a relay built computer, scary, huh.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> Bingo. I went into the download that I had on 4.1RC and reextracted the files. The computer rebooted the program and I am now happily downloading the three shoots. Thank you for stimulating me to reassess what I had done. The reason that it ocurred originally and was corrected by reextracting is beyond me. As an older photographer with 50 years experience, these computers are sometimes unnerving. I started computers in the 1960's with the fortran program and a relay built computer, scary, huh.


 
Ah Yes, Fortran 4, followed by Fortran 77.


----------



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, somebody from prehistoric days. Usually when I mention Fortran, they ask me if I knew Moses.


----------

